# Goodwood FoS



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone going to this?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, the wife and i have got tickets and hospitality from Audi.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice ! Im going for all four days. Cant wait!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks like it's going to be great. Maybe catch you on hospitality stand. It's where I spend most of my time. Great views and somewhere to run if it rains - but it wont !!!!!


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey

I am going on the Saturday 2nd.

Audimad, great work on the hospitality!

Sally......... don't mention the 'R' word!! 

Does anyone know what time the first run is? I haven't been for three years and can't remember what time it all kicks off.

Thanks


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

All 4 days here as well.


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm there all 4 days too.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm going on Saturday and am excited for my 6 year old as it'll be his first proper car event


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'll be there on saturday. Giving Glastonbury a miss this year. A birthday treat booked at Christmas. Can't wait!


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

V4MMX said:


> Hey
> 
> I am going on the Saturday 2nd.
> 
> ...


There's something happening all the time. So much to see. I try to get there as early as I can. Can only manage 2 days this year but sooooo looking forward to it.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

landwomble said:


> I'm there all 4 days too.


Funny that me too, can't wait ! I've booked the fridge and the Van.


----------



## mrfunk (Aug 23, 2010)

I am going on the Saturday 2nd. Let hope it sunny [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am there on the Saturday with VIP tickets and lunch from Audi.......


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not long now, , so looking forward to this. Did one day last year and loved it so cant wait to be there for all four.


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

ttrev21 said:


> I am there on the Saturday with VIP tickets and lunch from Audi.......


ooooo   - how did you get those.....??? Lucky you - or are you very rich :wink:


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

mrfunk said:


> I am going on the Saturday 2nd. Let hope it sunny [smiley=dude.gif]


Of course it will be sunny


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

badyaker said:


> I'll be there on saturday. Giving Glastonbury a miss this year. A birthday treat booked at Christmas. Can't wait!


At least you can watch Glastonbury on TV. BBC are very bad at supporting Goodwood, unless it's the GeeGees


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sally Woolacott said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > I am there on the Saturday with VIP tickets and lunch from Audi.......
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ....I wish I was very rich unfortunately that is not the case... :lol: ......I entered some strange Audi customer service questionaire which took about two minutes with the chance of winning VIP tickets, having never won anything in my life before I completely forgot all about it until tickets turned up in the post, so a complete first for me... :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Just found this on Audi uk's FB page

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/audi-uks ... 55676?mt=8

looks usefull.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Sally Woolacott said:
> 
> 
> > ttrev21 said:
> ...


I did the same competition and won aswell, we'll have to meet up for a free drink.


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey

If anyone wants to know what is going on over the weekend the itinerary has been released

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/festival-of-s ... erary.aspx

Thanks


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

Right...... TT cleaned and polished........ all I need now is a bird to crap on it!!


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Some pics here,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hdrflow/sets/72157626969637849/


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

Good work...... great day!! Wish I was there tomorrow!

Thanks for the Pics will try and get some up on line tomorrow.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Had a great time so far. Looking forward to today.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------

